# Pellet Stove Window turning Black



## SJohndro (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi All,

I am having a bit of a problem with my Englander 25-PDVC. I was burning energex and had no problems. I am now burning Corinth wood pellets, and after a complete vacuum and clean the night before, and after burning about 1/2 a bag of pellets, the window in the stove turns almost completely black. I am curious if anyone has any thoughts or insights into the issue. My brother (Summers Heat 55-SHP22) and father (Harman Accentra-2) are both burning the same pellets, but are not having the same problems that I am having. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## GVA (Nov 18, 2007)

Switch a couple of your bags with your brother and see if the problem goes away.  Could just be a bad batch


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 18, 2007)

GVA said:
			
		

> Switch a couple of your bags with your brother and see if the problem goes away.  Could just be a bad batch



likely possibility , also check the door and window gaskets , slight chance if it was a sudden change but worth looking into: 

easy check , when you next can turn the unit on BEFORE ITS LIT!! take a lit match or lighter flame , and slowly move it around the perimeter of the glass with the door shut , ditto for the edge of the door, if a gasket is leaking it will try to pull the flame into the stove through the leak. if this is the case replace the gasket and should solve the problem


----------



## Corie (Nov 18, 2007)

The Corinth Pellet Company website is borderline terrible, the spec's indicate they are a premium grade softwood pellet, but I don't see any mention of PFI certification.  The fact may be that the Harman is simply handling the seemingly low quality pellets better, or you may have gotten a bag that was "swept" off the floor at the pellet mill.  Its hard to say, but I've burned quite a few bags of softwood pellets in the PDVC and have yet to see the glass turn black at all, let alone that fast.  Generally the glass has a white haze after burning the softwood pellets, but certainly nothing black.  Why don't you burn a few more bags and see if it improves?


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 18, 2007)

I tend to burn my old stove on "low", otherwise it will run us out of the place. When burning on low, the combustion is less efficient and I do get soot on the glass regularly.

I clean it every day or two, no big deal.


----------



## SJohndro (Nov 18, 2007)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Thank you all for your replies. I tried running a lighter flame around the window and it seems to be trying to pull the flame into the stove along the top of the window. Does this mean I need to replace the gasket? The stove is less than a year old, and I have only burned about 1/2 ton through the stove. Does a gasket failing that quickly sound normal? Again, thank you all for your help. 

Steve


----------



## GVA (Nov 18, 2007)

Mike will take care of you on this I'm sure the door can be adjusted.  Or maybe Corie will chime in on this too..


----------



## SJohndro (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks GVA...I did swap bags of pellets with my father too just in case it is a bad batch.


----------



## SJohndro (Nov 19, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the factor pre-sets should be for the "low fuel feed", "low burn air", and the "air on temp" should be for the Englander 25-PDVC. I have a feeling they have been changed from the pre-sets and I would like to make sure they are the original settings. Thanks!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2007)

SJohndro said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the factor pre-sets should be for the "low fuel feed", "low burn air", and the "air on temp" should be for the Englander 25-PDVC. I have a feeling they have been changed from the pre-sets and I would like to make sure they are the original settings. Thanks!



 tell me the manufacture date and i will tell you the proper settings


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2007)

SJohndro said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gasket shouldnt be leaking that fast, check the screws on the top to ensure they are tight  BUT BE CAREFUL NOT TO OVERTIGHTEN THEM AND STRIP THE HOLE if this isnt the case contact my office and we will ship a replacement gasket to you


----------



## SJohndro (Nov 19, 2007)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> SJohndro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was purchased last March from Home Depot. So, would that be 2006? Where can I find the exact date?


----------



## SJohndro (Nov 19, 2007)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> SJohndro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manufacture date = 10/06


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2007)

10-06 default settings 
low fuel feed 6
low burn air 4
air on temp  1

to check , stove should be on , but doesnt necessarily need to be burning.
press each button, look in the "blower speed window" for readout , it will display for 5 seconds, adjustments for the setting must be done (using the blower speed arrows) DURING that 5 second timeframe

*note:* THESE SETTINGS VARY FROM PRODUCTION YEAR TO YEAR  anyone reading this post should not use these settings unless 2006 was production year. if not , post the manufacture date and i will reply with settings for that model year


----------



## SJohndro (Nov 19, 2007)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> 10-06 default settings
> low fuel feed 6
> low burn air 4
> air on temp  1
> ...



Mike,

Thank you for all of your help! I appreciate it!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2007)

no prob,
 keep me informed on how it turns out


----------

